# AF 977 Action Caboose question



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Are there any tricks on puling the PA10456 Chassis Pins in order to open up and service this car? I have everything working well with one exception. That is that the solenoid hums when operated. (Is this because it doesn't know the words so it has to hum?:laugh::laugh::laugh Anyway, there must be a trick to pulling them without breaking anything. Thanks!


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*977 Action Car*

Hi Fred,
I am 1500 miles from home, but isn’t there a slotted screw at the rear of the caboose?? I think you remove that screw after you remove the figure, the rear drops down and you pull the chassis and it comes out of two slots in the front. I installed a small rectifier to remove the hum. My Lionel friends and probably flyernut will say the AC hum is part of the experience!! If that screw is not there, wait for flyernut to jump in, I do not recall any “pins” to remove.

Another Fred


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Some people use a small flat blade screwdriver to get under the head and gently prying up, just don't use the plastic of the car as your fulcrum. I have had not much success with that so I use a set of picks that I've had from my wrench turning days. One is a hook shape at the end and one is a 90 degree end. I'll see if I can get a picture up for you to see. All of the 977's should have the four pins holding the body to the frame.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You can also use the tip of a soldering iron to heat the pin and then gently pry up the pin.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> View attachment 398386
> Some people use a small flat blade screwdriver to get under the head and gently prying up, just don't use the plastic of the car as your fulcrum. I have had not much success with that so I use a set of picks that I've had from my wrench turning days. One is a hook shape at the end and one is a 90 degree end. I'll see if I can get a picture up for you to see. All of the 977's should have the four pins holding the body to the frame.


Thanks Cramden and Flyernut and C100 for the tips.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> View attachment 398386
> Some people use a small flat blade screwdriver to get under the head and gently prying up, just don't use the plastic of the car as your fulcrum. I have had not much success with that so I use a set of picks that I've had from my wrench turning days. One is a hook shape at the end and one is a 90 degree end. I'll see if I can get a picture up for you to see. All of the 977's should have the four pins holding the body to the frame.


I got a set at Harbor Freight today. Thanks!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I got a set at Harbor Freight today. Thanks!


I wasn't sure but thought someone must make this besides Snap-On. Glad you found some, they work quite well pulling the pins out. If you can look at the hole in the chassis, most are elongated slightly and you can usually get the hook pick under the head of the pin and just pull it up without too much effort. Once it's up then use needle nose pliers and pull it out. 
Happy repairing!


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

I purchased a "chip lifter" tool to try out on chassis pins. Haven't tried it yet, but looks like it might work well.
https://www.wihatools.com


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a set of dental picks I picked up at a train show. They're industrial quality, and they're also good for getting dirt/grime out of firearms.


----------

